# 50 Shades of Grey



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alright - I confess that I have been reading this series! Its for my Mommy book club and while there are steamy parts to the books I have to say that overall the story is a great one. You find yourself rooting for the characters as well as feeling nervous right along with them. If you can stand a little steamy-ness at times (or you could skip a page - I know a few mommies that did) then I highly suggest this series!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just finished Fifty Shades Darker...read that in one day. At first i had trouble getting into the Fifty Shades of Grey...a little slow for me at first but it did get better. It was alot steamy and i'm sure that alot of pages had to be skipped. Lol. I'm not sure how it's going to be managed but it's supposedly going to be made into a movie. I just downloaded Fifty Shades Freed and will start that probably some time tonight.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Read it. LOL...Mommie porn! As Bill Maher said the other night; ladies, there's a guy in bed next to you who is ready willing and able! Put the book down and use him!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

And here I thought Fifty Shades of Grey was a new line put out by Preference by L'Oreal. Dang, I've gotta quit workin' so hard and get to the book store! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Read it. LOL...Mommie porn! As Bill Maher said the other night; ladies, there's a guy in bed next to you who is ready willing and able! Put the book down and use him!!!




:smrofl::smrofl: :smrofl: My 25 year old son saw me reading yesterday when he came home from work and asked me if i was still reading that porn and was laughing when he told my husband...mom is still reading that mommy porn as she calls it! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I admit it also..I'm on the third book. I actually have enjoyed the story itself...parts were a little uncomfortable. I have all of my Co workers reading it. My 22 & 17 yr old sons have remarked about mom reading porn...ugh.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did buy Fifty Shades of Grey a couple of weeks ago and read about 2 chapters. I don't really know which book of the series goes first but with all the hype on this one I figured I better get to it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> *And here I thought Fifty Shades of Grey was a new line put out by Preference by L'Oreal*. Dang, I've gotta quit workin' so hard and get to the book store! :HistericalSmiley:


Oh Robin --


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> And here I thought Fifty Shades of Grey was a new line put out by Preference by L'Oreal. Dang, I've gotta quit workin' so hard and get to the book store! :HistericalSmiley:


Me, too, Robin! I was thinking fifty shades of grey hair! :HistericalSmiley:

And, then ... I just had to start reading Fifty Shades of Grey to make sure it wasn't really about the hair coloring business! How is that for an excuse to read the book!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I have the book and am reading it ... but, I have been so busy that I'm not even through the first book yet. Yes, I have all three books! :HistericalSmiley:

I know someone else who read the book ... but, I don't know if she will fess up to it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Read it. LOL...Mommie porn! As Bill Maher said the other night; ladies, there's a guy in bed next to you who is ready willing and able! Put the book down and use him!!!


I don't know ... I think it might be too much for Felix to handle. I wouldn't want to give him a heart attack! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Me, too, Robin! I was thinking fifty shades of grey hair! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And, then ... I just had to start reading Fifty Shades of Grey to make sure it wasn't really about the hair coloring business! How is that for an excuse to read the book!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Hey, hey. I'm not finished yet. LOL 
I thought the first book was boring. 2nd one there's more of a story and I'm into it. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought it was just ok... an easy read. I may read the next one especially as Kerry says it improves.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

KAG said:


> Hey, hey. I'm not finished yet. LOL
> I thought the first book was boring. 2nd one there's more of a story and I'm into it.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxo





silverhaven said:


> I thought it was just ok... an easy read. I may read the next one especially as Kerry says it improves.



The second one was definitely much better than the first, i was able to read it in a day and am now on the third book. I'm having trouble following the third book and have to go back to figure out if i missed something. :blink:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

After hearing about this on the Today's show, I bought this book and read about 1/4 of it. I couldn't get past the bad writing. lol. I find their emails back and forth a bit hard to follow? Maybe it is just me. But, I do find it entertaining and I am planning to finish the book when I have mor e time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was wondering when this book was going to come up. No pun intended! I am on book three. I liked the second and so far the last book better. Who do you think they will ask to play Ana's and Christian's parts? I must say it has gotten people that never read pick up a book,lol. I love to read and do not normally read romance novels if you can call it that to:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

once upon a time i was able to read these big books ,these days i'm lucky to
get to read my granson the gruffalo ,enjoy reading its one of lifes best gifts 
hugs ..jo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I read all 3 books. I thought the writing was poor and the plot was predictable, but I still thought they were entertaining and they held my interest enough for me to finish all 3. There is definitely more of a story in the 2nd and 3rd books than in the first. This book totally reminds me of an old Harlequin Romance book that I read when I was in high school titled _Miranda's Marriage_. The male character's last name in that book was Steele too!!! Of course, the Harlequin romance was much less explicit, lol.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just started it and only about 3 chapters in. So far it's held my interest.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok started on the second. It will be a quick read. So far so good. It is entertaining but won't win any literary awards I don't think


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I read all 3 books. I thought the writing was poor and the plot was predictable, but I still thought they were entertaining and they held my interest enough for me to finish all 3. There is definitely more of a story in the 2nd and 3rd books than in the first. This book totally reminds me of an old Harlequin Romance book that I read when I was in high school titled _Miranda's Marriage_. The male character's last name in that book was Steele too!!! Of course, the Harlequin romance was much less explicit, lol.


I mean, really "Steele"! Oh please. LOL. It sounds like the typical romance novel kind of thing that I was guilty of reading back in High School. I knew the stuff was horrible but cheaply entertaining, nontheless. Yup, I read them largely for the nasty parts. It cracks me up how many names they have for the nether regions. "Manhood" always made me LOL. Not sure if I will succumb though it has caused quite a flurry. Maybe I will stick with True Blood, vampire porn, for that kind of thing.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

gopotsgo said:


> I mean, really "Steele"! Oh please. LOL. It sounds like the typical romance novel kind of thing that I was guilty of reading back in High School. I knew the stuff was horrible but cheaply entertaining, nontheless. Yup, I read them largely for the nasty parts. It cracks me up how many names they have for the nether regions. "Manhood" always made me LOL. Not sure if I will succumb though it has caused quite a flurry. Maybe I will stick with True Blood, vampire porn, for that kind of thing.




:HistericalSmiley: That's exactly what i call True Blood, vampire porn...i'm trying to catch up and tell my son and husband i'm going to watch my vampire porn now. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - I have not succumbed. The bad writing that people talk about is keeping me from it. Maybe I'll see if I can get it on Lendle and borrow it for my Kindle rather than shelling out $$ for the first one. If I like it then I could read the others. I've never been a romance novel fan.:mellow:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been tempted but haven't succumbed. Not sure I want to spend the money and also not sure that I want everyone at the library knowing that I'm interested. LOL! I think I'll ask my sister if she's succumbed so I can borrow her books ... but she might be prudish enough not to admit to it even if she does have the books!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Okay - I have not succumbed. The bad writing that people talk about is keeping me from it. Maybe I'll see if I can get it on Lendle and borrow it for my Kindle rather than shelling out $$ for the first one. If I like it then I could read the others. I've never been a romance novel fan.:mellow:


Sue! Do you want me to bring you the book on Sat? LOL. I havent picked it up since I read it last...you can finish it for me and let me know it is. LOL.

its actually not a typical romance novel...its an easy read if you can get past the run on sentenes. lol. :blush:

there are steamy parts too. woo hoo! :innocent::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've heard of the books, but never bought any of them...... Yet. Of all people who knew what the books were and told me about them was my hubby, Den!!!! LOL. Dang that I phone.. He doesn't miss anything!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> Sue! Do you want me to bring you the book on Sat? LOL. I havent picked it up since I read it last...you can finish it for me and let me know it is. LOL.
> 
> its actually not a typical romance novel...its an easy read if you can get past the run on sentenes. lol. :blush:
> 
> there are steamy parts too. woo hoo! :innocent::aktion033:


Alice - I tend to think that if I want to read it, and especially on my business trips, best I read it on my Kindle...so no one would know. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just finished the book "Daughter of the Bamboo Forest," my second Chinese book in a row (how odd is that?) and have to start reading the book written by the person I'm interviewing for the video I'm working on. A **** of a lot different that 50 Shades for sure. :huh:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm sitting here laughing because just about an hour ago I called my sister and she says she had to go and could not talk because she was in line paying for the book "50 Shades of Grey" and I was asking her...what?... what is that??
Such a coincidence as I am now seeing this thread.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Alright - I confess that I have been reading this series! Its for my Mommy book club and while there are steamy parts to the books I have to say that overall the story is a great one. You find yourself rooting for the characters as well as feeling nervous right along with them. If you can stand a little steamy-ness at times (or you could skip a page - I know a few mommies that did) then I highly suggest this series!


I thought I was losing interest in the book ... but, then about one hundred and fifty pages later ... it became more interesting to me. My favorite parts of the book are the emails and texts that go back and forth between Christian and Ana! Often witty and funny. I love the way Christian signs off in an email on page 206. I almost missed it! LOL. 

As for the steamy parts ... what's new these days! I remember years ago when Peyton Place was the talk of the town! I'm more interested in learning a lot more about those fifty shades of Grey. 

I'm not usually into this kind of book, but, it peaked my interest after a best friends's husband told her to tell me that I should read the book! We were wondering how he heard about it! LOL I had NO idea what the book was about ... and, at the time I was reading The Hunger Games ... another book I thought I'd never end up reading!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I thought I was losing interest in the book ... but, then about one hundred and fifty pages later ... it became more interesting to me. My favorite parts of the book are the emails and texts that go back and forth between Christian and Ana! Often witty and funny. I love the way Christian signs off in an email on page 206. I almost missed it! LOL.
> 
> As for the steamy parts ... what's new these days! I remember years ago when Peyton Place was the talk of the town! I'm more interested in learning a lot more about those fifty shades of Grey.
> 
> I'm not usually into this kind of book, but, it peaked my interest after a best friends's husband told her to tell me that I should read the book! We were wondering how he heard about it! LOL I had NO idea what the book was about ... and, at the time I was reading The Hunger Games ... another book I thought I'd never end up reading!



I too love the emails and texts between Christian and Ana...sometimes i find myself laughing out loud. I'm on the 3rd book now and about half way through it...i keep fast forwarding through the steamy parts...i'm just so over them now. I really liked the 2nd book the best.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I went and bought the book. I had to have an employee find it for me. He also point out the second and third one. I told him I needed to the first one before I buy any others. While in the store the guy told me that a different author has a book about the same name and her sales or rising.
I was reading it in my OBGYN patient room because it usually take him forever to actually see him. I always bring something to read so he usually takes whatever I am reading and puts it on the chair. First time ever I waited only five minutes. He took the book away grunted and threw it on the chair. I ask if he had read it????? No just knows how bad it is from watching TV shows and whatever else he sees on the INTERNET. Personally this is a great guilty pleasure. :blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh the writing is terrible - there is no doubt about that but its exactly what I need to be reading a few minutes each night before bed to destress and get my brain out of the depths of my work! 

Alice - give it another try....I just finished book 3 and it did get better once I got over the initial beginnings of Book 1.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Read it. LOL...Mommie porn! As Bill Maher said the other night; ladies, there's a guy in bed next to you who is ready willing and able! Put the book down and use him!!!


LMAO hilarious!!! 

I'm a librarian and we have never seen as many holds for one book, period. It's ridiculous... for such a terribly written book!!! I was so curious that I had to buy it and see... (the library I work at wouldn't purchase it..)... I am in the middle of the 2nd one... they are so bad but for some reason i want to find out what happens... lol.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> LMAO hilarious!!!
> 
> I'm a librarian and we have never seen as many holds for one book, period. It's ridiculous... for such a terribly written book!!! I was so curious that I had to buy it and see... (the library I work at wouldn't purchase it..)... I am in the middle of the 2nd one... they are so bad but for some reason i want to find out what happens... lol.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

The same thoughts here! (well, I'm not a librarian):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I never thought I'd read anything like this either, LOL. My favorite parts are the emails too. I love their flirtations and witty remarks the best. And I remember Peyton Place and how we all ran to the TV to watch it every week. That seems like a walk in the park compared to this, LOL. But nothing these days surprise me much. I do love reading them, half way done with the third book. My grandchildren were here and I couldn't read it with them around. So tonite as soon as I can I will get in my pj's and read away the evening!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I thought I was losing interest in the book ... but, then about one hundred and fifty pages later ... it became more interesting to me. My favorite parts of the book are the emails and texts that go back and forth between Christian and Ana! Often witty and funny. I love the way Christian signs off in an email on page 206. I almost missed it! LOL. I'm still wondering why your best friend's husband told her to tell you to read the book, LOL, now that's interesting!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> As for the steamy parts ... what's new these days! I remember years ago when Peyton Place was the talk of the town! I'm more interested in learning a lot more about those fifty shades of Grey.
> 
> I'm not usually into this kind of book, but, it peaked my interest after a best friends's husband told her to tell me that I should read the book! We were wondering how he heard about it! LOL I had NO idea what the book was about ... and, at the time I was reading The Hunger Games ... another book I thought I'd never end up reading!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm about half way through the first book now...I swear if I read the words "my inner goddess" one more time, I'm going to scream...:w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I'm about half way through the first book now...I swear if I read the words "my inner goddess" one more time, I'm going to scream...:w00t:


LOL I feel the same about "oh my!"


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> I'm about half way through the first book now...I swear if I read the words "my inner goddess" one more time, I'm going to scream...:w00t:



Poor Nida, your going to be bald by time your done. :w00t: I finally finished the 3rd book and it did get better.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure I can make it to the third, half way through second but finding it way too repetitive too. Maybe after a break from it for a while. I also quite like the emails.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Not sure I can make it to the third, half way through second but finding it way too repetitive too. Maybe after a break from it for a while. I also quite like the emails.



Maureen i skipped through the repetitive stuff...i was just so tired of it.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I read all three , and honestly they were decent.The bad writing aside, story was developed well. I do think they are reminiscent of Ann Rice's Beauty series which I read in high school. ( I am a big Ann Rice fan and have read all her "vampire porn" , before vampires were the latest rage). I did hear they are considering the hottie from the "Vampire Diaries" to play Christian Grey( Ian Somerhadler) if so that's one movie I want to see!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess we are all reading just to "Know" what everone is talking about. LOL I am half way through the first book and ho, hum, where's the story?? I understand it gets better second book, so will carry on.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I read it last week. Had to see what everyone was talking about. Really, I thought it was pretty dreadful. The writing was insulting to me. In addition to "my inner goddess," I thought if I read "Oh my" one more time I was going to puke...open a f'ing thesaurus if you're going to write a book. And the sex...a finely crafted, well written novel is far sexier and ore erotic than this drivel. Nothing really shocking in the first book either. I could not bear to read more than the first and that was a struggle. But to those who are enjoying, carry on


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, read all 3 and I have to say I don't understand what the big deal is. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I read it last week. Had to see what everyone was talking about. Really, I thought it was pretty dreadful. The writing was insulting to me. *In addition to "my inner goddess," I thought if I read "Oh my" one more time I was going to puke...open a f'ing thesaurus if you're going to write a book.* And the sex...a finely crafted, well written novel is far sexier and ore erotic than this drivel. Nothing really shocking in the first book either. I could not bear to read more than the first and that was a struggle. But to those who are enjoying, carry on


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> I'm about half way through the first book now...I swear if I read the words "my inner goddess" one more time, I'm going to scream...:w00t:


 
LOLOL I haven't read them....yet, now I'm curious. I've read alot of Harlequins so I may be able to handle it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I finished all 3. Why? I have no idea, just wanted to find out what happened I guess. LOL they were just about doable. Story did improve somewhat, but very much a no think lay in the sun kinda books. But yes you could totally scream at the author repeatedly :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I read it last week. Had to see what everyone was talking about. Really, I thought it was pretty dreadful. The writing was insulting to me. In addition to "my inner goddess," I thought if I read "Oh my" one more time I was going to puke...open a f'ing thesaurus if you're going to write a book. And the sex...a finely crafted, well written novel is far sexier and ore erotic than this drivel. Nothing really shocking in the first book either. I could not bear to read more than the first and that was a struggle. But to those who are enjoying, carry on


Reading a bad book is like eating a bad banana, life is too short for garbage :thumbsup:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Reading a bad book is like eating a bad banana, life is too short for garbage :thumbsup:.


Agreed. :sHa_banana: And you know what they say about a banana peel? you could slip and kill yourself. Well, yeah. I wanted to do just that while reading this book. It would have put me out of my misery. :smtease::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Well I finished all 3. Why? I have no idea, just wanted to find out what happened I guess.


I read all three for the same reason. My husband reminded me that I didn't have to finish the books. By book three, the main characters became irritating. 

My mom asked if I had heard of the books because she kept hearing about it from other women. No one told her it was BDMS. She was a bit embarrassed. I had a good chuckle.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

My mom asked if I had heard of the books because she kept hearing about it from other women. No one told her it was BDMS. She was a bit embarrassed. I had a good chuckle. [/QUOTE]


This reminds me of what happened to a friend of mine. She works at a Christian Book Store. A customer came into the store looking for "that book everyone is talking about". :w00t:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Agreed. :sHa_banana: And you know what they say about a banana peel? you could slip and kill yourself. Well, yeah. I wanted to do just that while reading this book. It would have put me out of my misery. :smtease::HistericalSmiley:


 :rofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I was put off by the people...especially Sue, who condemned the bad writing. But one day, out of curiosity I purchased a Bilio edition.I was totally wiling, at that time, to just let it go...but I have to say that while I found it somewhat titillating I just couldn't get past the dangling participles on every single page. When she writes that he *pinioned *her, three times...I just couldn't get past the fact that pinioned means to cut off the last joint of a wing of a bird to prevent flight. It is sad that this idiot has captured an audience and is making a lot of money with this pathetic drivel. Exactly what does this say about us? That we are hungry for the kind of eroticism that she gave us? Or what? I don't typically subject myself to such bad writing....but I seriously have to question what on earth the proof reader was doing when she or he passed over such horrible mistakes in grammar. I fully understand that this book in pornography and pornography is not literature, but why it is a run-away best seller is a big question. It appears to have been written by a ninth grader. I am so embarrassed that I paid money for this pitiful schlock. She must be laughing all the way to the bank.
It makes me want to write real erotica. I totally regret paying for this book. I always want to support authors, but this just made me feel raped and cheated.
May I suggest that the author take a course in grammar?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I was put off by the people...especially Sue, who condemned the bad writing. But one day, out of curiosity I purchased a Bilio edition.I was totally wiling, at that time, to just let it go...but I have to say that while I found it somewhat titillating I just couldn't get past the dangling participles on every single page. When she writes that he *pinioned *her, three times...I just couldn't get past the fact that pinioned means to cut off the last joint of a wing of a bird to prevent flight. It is sad that this idiot has captured an audience and is making a lot of money with this pathetic drivel. Exactly what does this say about us? That we are hungry for the kind of eroticism that she gave us? Or what? I don't typically subject myself to such bad writing....but I seriously have to question what on earth the proof reader was doing when she or he passed over such horrible mistakes in grammar. I fully understand that this book in pornography and pornography is not literature, but why it is a run-away best seller is a big question. It appears to have been written by a ninth grader. I am so embarrassed that I paid money for this pitiful schlock. She must be laughing all the way to the bank.
> It makes me want to write real erotica. I totally regret paying for this book. I always want to support authors, but this just made me feel raped and cheated.
> May I suggest that the author take a course in grammar?


I don't want to say I told you so, Sylvia BUT I told you so. :hump: I was just trying to save you some $$$. I think Tyler could write a better novel...with his butt. :w00t::thumbsup: 
"So Sue, what did you really think of 50 Shades?" There, I saved you all from writing that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so glad so many of you have read these books. I have no interest in buying or borrowing the books but am truly enjoying the commentary here!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks ladies for saving me some dollars. The book didn't sound like something I would like, but I was very happy to have your reviews.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I was put off by the people...especially Sue, who condemned the bad writing. But one day, out of curiosity I purchased a Bilio edition.I was totally wiling, at that time, to just let it go...but I have to say that while I found it somewhat titillating I just couldn't get past the dangling participles on every single page. When she writes that he *pinioned *her, three times...I just couldn't get past the fact that pinioned means to cut off the last joint of a wing of a bird to prevent flight. It is sad that this idiot has captured an audience and is making a lot of money with this pathetic drivel. Exactly what does this say about us? That we are hungry for the kind of eroticism that she gave us? Or what? I don't typically subject myself to such bad writing....but I seriously have to question what on earth the proof reader was doing when she or he passed over such horrible mistakes in grammar. I fully understand that this book in pornography and pornography is not literature, but why it is a run-away best seller is a big question. It appears to have been written by a ninth grader. I am so embarrassed that I paid money for this pitiful schlock. She must be laughing all the way to the bank.
> It makes me want to write real erotica. I totally regret paying for this book. I always want to support authors, but this just made me feel raped and cheated.
> May I suggest that the author take a course in grammar?


Sylie, I am literally laughing my head off. My sister admitted last weekend that she bought the Nook book and actually read it t this summer. She is a school teacher, formerly a reading specialist at the elementary school level, then decided to go back to the classroom, 1st grade, because she wanted to capture kids early and entice them to read ... and (her words) "I read this piece of junk myself this summer?" I mentioned this thread to her and said that many have said that books 2 and 3 are better than book 1. Her response ... "I'll take their word for it." LOL!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

I am currently on the second book and think that so far I really like the series. I agree that you do find yourself rooting for the characters. Some parts are just like wow and I can not wait to read more.


----------

